# Confused About Window Regulator Replacement



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a '93 Nissan Maxima GXE with powered windows/locks and the front driver's side Window Regulator has gone bad. 

All of a sudden two days ago, my driver's side window started falling straight down. I've managed to keep it held up by a stiff piece of cardboard until I have the regulator replaced. 

Also, the previous owner disconnected the wiring on the power doors and locks because he said he had problems with the windows and/or alarm going off(?) Not sure if this is a known issue with these cars as I've only had this car a few months.

I am scouting for replacement Window Regulators on eBay and I see some WITH motors built-in and WITHOUT motors. I will be buying 2 for the front driver and passenger sides and I will have the friend replacing them reconnect the wiring so I can use the power feature.

*Which regulators do I need, ones with or without motors? Are new aftermarket regulators as good as OEM?*

Thanks.

PS


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

phreesoal said:


> I have a '93 Nissan Maxima GXE with powered windows/locks and the front driver's side Window Regulator has gone bad.
> 
> All of a sudden two days ago, my driver's side window started falling straight down. I've managed to keep it held up by a stiff piece of cardboard until I have the regulator replaced.
> 
> ...


there is no difference if they come with motors or not. if they come with the motors then just replace the whole unit. if it does not come with the motor then u would have to swap out ur motor from ur old regulator into ur new regulator. as for the aftermarket regulators i would get them directly from Nissan since they improved the design by reinforcing them. just my $.02.  now for the wiring on ur door locks and windows maybe the previous owner did not know how to disarm the alarm. but thats not a common problem for our 3rd gens.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> there is no difference if they come with motors or not. if they come with the motors then just replace the whole unit. if it does not come with the motor then u would have to swap out ur motor from ur old regulator into ur new regulator. as for the aftermarket regulators i would get them directly from Nissan since they improved the design by reinforcing them. just my $.02.  now for the wiring on ur door locks and windows maybe the previous owner did not know how to disarm the alarm. but thats not a common problem for our 3rd gens.


I appreciate the reply and info!

Do you know what I'm looking at for cost with the Nissan regulators?

Thanks...


----------



## mataluir (Jul 26, 2005)

*Nissan Regulators*

I just replaced my drivers side regulator with one from a salvage yard. Cost $50.00. Whole assembly with motor. Easy to replace once the door panels were removed. Price new in Midland,Texas was $79 + tax, without motor.

having problem with headlight switch now. 93 Maxima.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

phreesoal said:


> I have a '93 Nissan Maxima GXE with powered windows/locks and the front driver's side Window Regulator has gone bad.
> 
> All of a sudden two days ago, my driver's side window started falling straight down. I've managed to keep it held up by a stiff piece of cardboard until I have the regulator replaced.
> 
> ...


the regulators go out all the time the plastic gets old and brittle. the new design is better. just go to rockauto.com and get both sides cause as sure as one side is failed the other side is soon to follow. both only cost $56. total. pretty cheap for brand new parts.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

rvanders37 said:


> the regulators go out all the time the plastic gets old and brittle. the new design is better. just go to rockauto.com and get both sides cause as sure as one side is failed the other side is soon to follow. both only cost $56. total. pretty cheap for brand new parts.


Thanks for the site suggestion!

They don't seem to have them with the motors. I'm looking for them with motors in the event mine are wearing out.

I'll call them later today though just to check, they might have them and just not on the site.

Appreciate the help! You all are great!


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

phreesoal said:


> Thanks for the site suggestion!
> 
> They don't seem to have them with the motors. I'm looking for them with motors in the event mine are wearing out.
> 
> ...


the motor rarely goes out. save that money unless you just have some to burn.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

WOW, thats all I can think! I ordered the three for my maxima that was bad today, Thats the best price I have seen online so far, Hope they work well but for 30.00 with shipping if it last a couple of years isnt that bad. Now just to get my Exhaust studs fixed (ughh) pain in the a**

Donnie H.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*ebay*

My driver's side regulator finally failed after spitting plastic chunks at me. I found a new one on ebay with motor for about $52 including S&H. Remove and replace was very easy. Be careful taking off the door panel though, the plastic retainer clips strip out easily- $1.35 each special order at the dealer.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the additional help guys...

Do you all have any tactics (besides paper folded a thousand ways) to keep that window from falling down til I get the regulator shipped?

PS


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

small piece of cardboard folded tight and put between the window and the inside lower seal is how mines all up, well all besides the good one.

Tape if you want to get that sticky stuff everywhere (ughhh) the cardboard is less visable in mine also tucked it decently

Donnie H.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*duct tape*

I used duct tape, but it was kind of messy. Soon I found I could insert the handle from the door panel into the lip of the metal brace inside the door. Form and finesse it is not, but at least it kept the window most of the way up for the time being.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

just cut the wire from the regulator and wrap it around the top screw thats in the top middle of the door. thats what i did and it worked. no tape or cardboard needed for this.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> WOW, thats all I can think! I ordered the three for my maxima that was bad today, Thats the best price I have seen online so far, Hope they work well but for 30.00 with shipping if it last a couple of years isnt that bad. Now just to get my Exhaust studs fixed (ughh) pain in the a**
> 
> Donnie H.



you sir, are welcome


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON Did you used to own my 94? Thats how the drivers side window is up on it! Thats too funny! 

Donnie H.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> GRNMAXDMON Did you used to own my 94? Thats how the drivers side window is up on it! Thats too funny!
> 
> Donnie H.



ah no my friend i bought my car from a junkyard up in Indianapolis, IN. back in christmas of '99 and all the windows were workin' at that time. glad to c i wasn't the only one usin' that method of holdin' the window up.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, on the junkyard part I am sure you got a better price and deal then me.

My car is a 94 GXE with 80k almost 81k and it had a bad fuel pump fuse after we replaced the pump we noticed that it wasn’t the pump but the fuse wire had came out of the rear of the fuse box, and the only window that works on my car till the parts get in is the passenger side front one and sunroof,.

The Bose stereo is dead of course, my power antenna is broken half way up is missing, the paint on the front bumper is chipped and needs to be resprayed and the aftermarket five star rim on the front drivers side was bent (so it now has one of the 4 Maxima factory rims on it till I can find a new or used one to match the other rims! 

I still paid 400.00 for the car because of the low miles. It’s still not that bad of a deal since I have all the service records from day one and my parents know the guy that owned the car we got it from. Plus he spent close to 800.00 the past year on the car for services and sensors. I do have a leak on my exhaust but it’s not the exhaust studs that I had feared at first at least!


Donnie H.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*you're still ahead then*

Yeah, I'd say you got a great deal. I bought my 93 in spring of 04 for $1950. It was a backlot special, with 147k and all it needed right off was tires. Anyhow, good luck.


----------

